# Din Dins



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.dindins.co.uk/

Just heard about the above website. They offer some advice on nutrition etc and are keen on BARF. Thought it may be of interest to you guys.

Not sure i'd look to giving Betty supplements at the moment but the info about nutrition seems quite interesting.

It also has details on pet friendly places to go - always worth knowing!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Jules, I will have a look at that. x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Not that many places on there yet but i think as people find pet friendly places they can be added.

x


----------

